# Kobo goes big with its 7.8-inch Aura One e-reader



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/17/kobo-aura-one-review/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
With the Aura One, the company is doubling down yet again, with a 7.8-inch display that utterly dwarfs the Aura HD and a $230 price point to match. Even with a handful of other welcome add-on features, that's a pretty lofty price tag for a devoted e-reader when Amazon's Kindle Voyage starts at $30 less (the Special Offers edition, at least).

But Kobo's previous attempts to go all in have paid off before, and while the company will likely be the first to admit that the Aura One isn't for everyone, it gives the sort of person willing to shell out more than $200 for such a device exactly what they're looking for: the ultimate e-reader.
At a glance

7.8-inch 1872 x 1404 E Ink display
8GB storage, 1Ghz processor

Pros

Big screen
Blue-light night reading adjustments
Waterproof

Cons

Expensive
Diminished Battery


----------



## HakunaMatata (Apr 8, 2016)

This is very tempting  .  Love the waterproof design and larger screen size.  The ability to read Mobi and ePub (among other) formats is another plus.

The downside to me is Kobo, I like Amazon and Barnes & Noble better.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

On the other hand, it's less than the Kindle Oasis. Pre-Oasis this would've tempted me - mostly because of the larger screen size - but I love the light weight and small overall form-factor of my Oasis.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

German_Translator said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/17/kobo-aura-one-review/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
> With the Aura One, the company is doubling down yet again, with a 7.8-inch display that utterly dwarfs the Aura HD and a $230 price point to match. Even with a handful of other welcome add-on features, that's a pretty lofty price tag for a devoted e-reader when Amazon's Kindle Voyage starts at $30 less (the Special Offers edition, at least).
> 
> But Kobo's previous attempts to go all in have paid off before, and while the company will likely be the first to admit that the Aura One isn't for everyone, it gives the sort of person willing to shell out more than $200 for such a device exactly what they're looking for: the ultimate e-reader.
> ...


Golly. I am now looking at my Aura H2O going, "And why didn't you tell me a you had a big brother on the way?" Sigh.

That looks amazing. I must continually repeat to myself, "you don't need it. you don't need it. you don't need it...."


----------



## HakunaMatata (Apr 8, 2016)

Jill Nojack said:


> Golly. I am now looking at my Aura H2O going, "And why didn't you tell me a you had a big brother on the way?" Sigh.
> 
> That looks amazing. I must continually repeat to myself, "you don't need it. you don't need it. you don't need it...."


I'm having the same conversation with myself, but I seem to be losing the argument


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

HakunaMatata said:


> I'm having the same conversation with myself, but I seem to be losing the argument


At the end of every year, I get a gainsharing check. I am allowed to spend 1/4 of it on stuff I want, no matter how little I need that stuff while doing the mature thing with the rest of it and putting it in savings. If it's still nagging me then, here's hoping my "found money" covers the cost.

Let us know how you like it, if your inner voice wins


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been looking at this reader. I would love the bigger screen, but it is pricey for an ereader. Wish it was sold in the US so I could actually see it before buying.


----------

